# What bread do you eat?



## woops! (Mar 23, 2012)

*what bread do you eat?*

I am trying to cut down on the bubbles and I think bread may be one of the culprits. I know many of you do not eat bread, but I just don't think I can live without it. I have tried making bread with almond flour, yuck! I am trying to find out if you all have a specific brand/type that works better for you.

My question is...
what brand/type of bread do you eat?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, I can handle gluten just fine and I usually buy the cheapest store-brand white bread.  I don't do so well with whole grains or wheat bread so I stick with white even though it's not exactly healthy.  My mother is gluten-free and she likes Udi's brand raisin bread, she says it's good toasted with a bit of peanut butter spread on it.  (If you can't do peanut butter, it's still better toasted than not - if you can't do raisins, Udi's does other types of GF bread as well).  My mom also likes this GF bread that we get at a restaurant here, it's a flatbread and I believe it's made with rice flour.  I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Dunbar (Mar 23, 2012)

Sprouted Bread.  Ezekiel from the health food store apparently is the best but I am not paying seven dollars a loaf. I get mine from the grocery store, oroweat, 2.99 a loaf. It's the only one that doesn't give me grief. I can even get my grandsons to eat it so it can't be terrible tasting, but then again, it's all I've got so I guess they really have no choice.  hee hee


----------



## rygon (Mar 23, 2012)

I keep to white bread. I find the shop bought bread to be bad on my guts, so make a sun dried tomato and thyme bread every so often (normally stick to rice crackers)

Thinking of giving sourdough a go


----------



## Susan2 (Mar 24, 2012)

I only eat white bread - I find wholemeal, grains, etc really hard on my gut - but I buy organic sourdough that is made only a short distance from where I live.  I don't eat much as it is very filling - usually only 2 slices a day. It keeps very well in the fridge and I toast it after about 3 days.


----------



## Chrismac (Mar 24, 2012)

I find white bread the best and I always try to buy it fresh. Shop bought processed bread is really bad for me.
I actually buy Polish bread from my local corner shop because the ingredients have 4 things in it, whereas processed bread from supermarkets has so much unnecessary stuff.
Then I also try to only have 2 slices a day, I can just about cope with that.


----------



## woops! (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you all. OK so whole wheat bread seems to be a no go with most of you. I think its a comfort thing with me. Feeling bad, so I just want toast. Eat the toast and then I get the bubbles. Will give all a try.
Thanks again


----------



## dhay (Mar 26, 2012)

White bread definately best but not the cheap gloopy stuff. Cereal in the morning seems to wreck me for the day but I can have 3 slices of toast just fine (with jam and cheese together)


----------



## Crohnsnewbie (Mar 30, 2012)

I've wondered that to, but during a week when I was told to not have bread because an antibiotic could of given me a yeast infection along with my UTI if I did.....I chose not to have bread for precautionary measures. It didn't do anything different I just felt more hungry because without bread I can't get full with ANY meal!


----------



## mistergreengenes19 (Apr 2, 2012)

I eat Sprouted Wheat bread. My nutritionist recommended I try it because your body can break it down with less effort than most normal breads. It doesn't seem to give me any problems but I still keep it to only 2 slices in a day. It taste best when toasted. Also I have never seen it cost more than $4.00 but that could also be because I live in an area with a lot of farmers markets and health food stores.


----------



## Bld (Apr 2, 2012)

I eat the 50/50 bread.  It's like white bread but with really fine ground wheat in.  I don't like the plain white stuff and the wholegrain which I love isn't good for my symptoms.


----------



## Scifimom (Apr 2, 2012)

White bread, I can handle gluten too. But Cornbread, rye bread, sesame on a loaf, or any kind of bread with seeds or fiber, sends me straight to the bathroom. I used to Looove cornbread and rye rusks, now I eat the store bought cheap-dry the next day crap.


----------



## tobyjug (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know of any scientific reason, but wholemeal bread makes me feel bloated. I stick with pitta bread most of the time now and all seems to be ok.


----------

